# Steelie or Salmon spawn?



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Do winter steelhead prefer steelhead or salmon spawn? Or, no diff?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Some days I feel they prefer the none cured steelhead spawn over none cured salmon spawn as steelhead spawn is whats naturally available. But with cured eggs it makes no difference at all what kind of egg is used during what time of year, but the type of cure does make a difference.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I have been doing a lot better using steelhead eggs vs salmon eggs this fall and winter...but that's just one newbies observation.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Six of one and a half dozen of the other until the spawn gets underway. Once it begins you need what is being found, and it needs to be water cured only.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks guys


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## candyman (Jan 4, 2013)

SHANK said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I've been fishing only water cured salmon spawn for 20yrs fishing primarily the Grand and Muskegon and no matter what time of year it will produce fish. I would put it up against steelie spawn any day, the only exception would be pier fishing. Off the pier is the only place I've ever seen fresh skein out perform mature water cured salmon eggs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm new to all of this and I've only cured with Borax. Can you explain the water cure? Is it simply rinsing the skein in the river?


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I am not sure as I've never tried to cure skein in water. Loose eggs preferably fresh from the fish are put in iether a nylon or simular mesh bag, or as I do in a small bucket of river water, they are disigned to harden when hitting fresh water after 1/2 hour or so, it is a survival mech. . They naturally turn to lil rubber balls that are then easier to tie into bags and last longer when fished. I have yet to see any fish producing eggs that are flavored, however I do add scent at times if I can't mak'em take what I'm giving.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

pre tied atlas mikes bag from a jar.

i like steelhead eggs in winter and spring, salmon in fall. ive caught fish in opposite order though too. somedays one produces more bites. some days it doesnt matter, and somedays eggs may not get bit at all. if i had one choice off all eggs id take rivercured brown eggs all day everyday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

btw tamer, id beg to differ it does matter some days what kind of cured eggs are used.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

The only Steelhead spawn I have is from my first catch (as in first ever) last Spring. I neglected to bleed her out and from what I understand the spawn is now cursed. (chum?)

The other spawn (skein) I have is from King fishing last fall. It's been cured with Borax, colored with Kool-Aid and frozen. I plan on scraping some loose eggs to tie into sacks when my current supply of donated spawn bags run out. 

When you talk about water cured, do you coat in mineral oil then freeze?


----------



## candyman (Jan 4, 2013)

I try not to deal with skein spawn if at all possible, but when I do I massage the eggs out of the skein in a bucket of river water and let them soak for 15 to 30 minutes. Drain the water and scoop out enough for one to two fishing trips. Place it on a square of dampened paper towel and roll it up and place in a freezer bag. No oil. When you are ready to fish simply take it out the day before and let it thaw in the fridge. The moisture you put in the paper towel will release back into the eggs replacing any moisture lost during freezing. The wet towel also protects them from freezer burn.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks bud. I'm headed to Berrien soon. I'm leaving the boat behind due to the rain forecast and plan to fish at the dam. We'll see if I've learned anything with my rigging.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I am very impressed with the results from mineral oil. I've water froze for years with good results too. Matt Straw has done in depth study of the method, the results are in one of last falls STS's. If Matt Straw says it's good... it is.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Eggs are eggs. If I want a real nice tight bag I will mix steelhead and salmon eggs. Some days they really go for a combo like that. If the water is high and stained I will use highly colored eggs in big bags usually color them with kool aid tropical punch. I always have a bunch like this ready to go.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Actually, I think I got the idea from one of your posts. I'm going to try all reasonable ways to cure and pick one that works best for me. It can be pretty confusing though. 

So far, the only absolutes are:

1. Bleed your fish
2. Avoid freezer burn
3. ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Trout King said:


> pre tied atlas mikes bag from a jar.


 
Mikes pre tied bags cured in some YesterDog's coney chili is my goto when i am fishing the Grand and all rivers south.


----------



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

"btw tamer, id beg to differ it does matter some days what kind of cured eggs are used.".............some days it's deer antler powder cure and others it's deer antler velvet powder

really, officer, i swear, it's only egg cure!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

To each their own, myself, i try to fish fresh, in the fall i like king spawn, the rest of the time steelhead, have not tied a bag in over 30 years. loose spawn i use for chum. when i have to save spawn (from late dec. to mid feb)( may to sept) i wash skein in river, cut into one day fishing size pieces, dry, warp in 3 or 4 layers of paper towel, then wrap one sheet of dam paper towel around it, n then freeze. my eggs all ways come out good enough to catch a new fresh hen. never tried cured spawn maybe i don't know what i'm missing. :xzicon_sm


----------



## riverdawg54 (Aug 27, 2012)

Im not big into spawn bags either.Sheins work for me and you dont have to tie them up.All my spawn is cured and in the freezer but im going to try some river soaked skeins soon I hope.Maybe a break in the weather will come soon so we can get back on the Grand


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Sometimes they go for the krill. sometimes not.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

How large of a skein do you fish? You use an egg loop then?


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Amber colored eggs are the best.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Amber is def the best, possibly even harmonious at times. 

Skein? I tie bags. chunked up skein ( in bags) when it's tight and light, scraped with a spoon from the skein (membrane that holds eggs) when its big enough and mature enough to come off without popping, and loose when they are shooting eggs from their butts. Everyone does everything different and i'm no expert by any means but, everything works to an extent for most who are comfortable with their "cure". 

I literally do nothing besides throw in a ziploc bag with borax for a few days or whatever and then sift the excess borax off with a colander. Then I tie them in bags and keep them refrigerated when I'm not using them. Some people are really picky with their bags, not me I just fish them... even if they smell like someone died inside that little bag.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

and for the love of christ it's SKEIN..... not SHEIN.. Who is Shane anyways?


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

Roger That said:


> and for the love of christ it's SKEIN..... not SHEIN.. Who is Shane anyways?


 
Thank-you


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Fish them bags till they make you gag when opened, then fish them for another 2 weeks.


----------



## Greener (Mar 8, 2012)

What is the reasoning for bleeding your fish? What affect does that have on its skien/eggs?


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Greener said:


> What is the reasoning for bleeding your fish? What affect does that have on its skien/eggs?


Gets the blood outta the skein(shein) veins..


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

The blood turns rancid quickly and can ruin the meat/skein...


----------



## tator (Dec 11, 2012)

Robert Holmes said:


> colored eggs in big bags usually color them with kool aid tropical punch. I always have a bunch like this ready to go.


when are you soaking them in kool aid, before you freeze them, are after they are thawed ?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Tropical punch kool aid, kosher salt, sugar. I take all of the eggs off from the skein and rinse them well in a collindar. I add 1 pkg kool aid 1/4 cup of kosher salt, 1 teaspoon of sugar mix it very well and place it in glass jars (spagetti sauce jars) then refridgerate. You will have highly colored eggs that maintain their color for hours. They look like and smell like natural spawn and will last for a year easy. I use them in the root beer colored rivers in the UP and they are highly visable.


----------

